

A massive, pointless link chain has taken over Twitter – here's how it ends - rukshn
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-massive-pointless-link-chain-has-taken-over-twitterheres-how-it-ends-2014-2

======
jgeorge
This is how the world ends

This is how the world ends

Not with a bang

But with a 404.

